
D&D Gentleman Class – Courtesy of Old Spice - edburdo
https://nerdist.com/dungeons-and-dragons-gentleman-class-old-spice/
======
dozzie
It's not a "courtesy", it's pure marketing, and a gross attempt at that. If it
was _courtesy_ , the class would be playable, but it clearly is overpowered
compared to virtually anything else.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Overpowered? You can only insult enemies for the first few levels.

Also, what is with that picture? Looks a little pale to me.

